# Mostly flyfishing trips!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

If you want to see some great pictures and read about all of the great flyfishing trips we have had this last month, click on the link below to the inshore reports section ... we did do some spin fishing as well, but the flyfishing is as good as I have ever seen it.. There are lots of targets around, if you ever wanted to try saltwater flyfishing or introduce a youngster, now is the time!










Ed Stalcup's first saltwater fish on fly -- " how far is he going to go" is what he said in disbeliefas this ladyfish went into the backing! Rainbow trout apparently don't do what this fish did....










Here's my new buddy from La.. Rhad.. he loved the clear water and the sight fishing.. we have been catching these big girls on my 7 weight with a gurgler pattern.. talk about fun... they look like little bonefish coming down the sandbar at you....and then you hook one and they start jumping.. very cool!

Here's the link:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic204511-15-1.aspx


----------

